# samples



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Well a short story for the 2 wall paper people here( and anybody else I might have missed).
I started a job for a lady on November 30 th. I had already measured and she bought the paper, so all is well. She let me in @7am and went back to bed. At noon she comes downstairs and says " I hate it". Well sh%t, I think to myself. She says, I will pick a new paper and call you when it comes in. I pack up all my stuff and leave.
Last week she calls and says she found just what she wanted and is ready to have me back. OK, went back yesterday and hung 3 sheets and stopped to make sure she likes it. Why yes she does! Great. I continue on and notice a very large pile of samples under the dining room table. I counted them up and there were 87, yes 87 different samples she got before finding the "right" one.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

At least she didn't make you hang 87 samples.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a woman like that several years ago. Really nice person, just couldn't pick her colours. Got the ceiling painted, walls two coated in a very deep red (only one she was totally sure on)... She changed the ceiling colour twice. When it came to painting the stairs we used tester pots. By the time she got the final colour picked the entire set of stairs changed from three completely different sets of rainbows.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had an old man come in my store for weeks getting wallpaper books for his wife to look through. He was going to have a spare bedroom wallpapered for her to recover from cancer surgery. After 5-6 times trading out the books he said he wouldn't need any more because his wife had died in the hospital before she could get home. It was pretty sad, but he said looking through the wallpaper books was the only joy she had had at the end of her life.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Well a short story for the 2 wall paper people here( and anybody else I might have missed).
> I started a job for a lady on November 30 th. I had already measured and she bought the paper, so all is well. She let me in @7am and went back to bed. At noon she comes downstairs and says " I hate it". Well sh%t, I think to myself. She says, I will pick a new paper and call you when it comes in. I pack up all my stuff and leave.
> Last week she calls and says she found just what she wanted and is ready to have me back. OK, went back yesterday and hung 3 sheets and stopped to make sure she likes it. Why yes she does! Great. I continue on and notice a very large pile of samples under the dining room table. I counted them up and there were 87, yes 87 different samples she got before finding the "right" one.


Well there might only be two wimpy enough to hang wall paper, but I DO consider myself a hanger of sorts. Just more like the heavy duty version, and I don't call it paper.

P.S. What kind glue did ya use :whistling2: did it come off easy when she changed her mind?


----------

